
Alphabet seeking at least $2.6B from Uber in self-driving legal battle - fstuff
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/alphabet-seeking-at-least-26-billion-from-uber-in-self-driving-legal-battle-2017-09-20
======
fstuff
Hm....This part doesn't look to good for Anthony.

During the hearing, Waymo’s attorneys alleged that Levandowski had taken
“thousands of photographs” of company documents displayed on a personal
computer to avoid detection while duplicating the materials. At one point, a
Waymo lawyer suggested that Uber’s attorneys had 64,000 Levandowski photos in
their possession, though Uber said some of those are personal.

